# GSD & ragdoll kittens - CUTE!



## mahhi22 (Jul 14, 2009)

I've been casually shopping for a ragdoll (not necessarily a kitten) & came across this video: Too Cute!: Ragdoll Kittens Make Friends with German Shepherd : Video : Animal Planet

Hopefully Rumi will be as hospitable as Mari when I find the right one.


----------



## BlackCat (Sep 22, 2011)

Oh, that is so adorable.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

My Himalayan will chase Jax and sometimes play with her. Actually, he's an attack and run kind of guy...and then Jax gets in trouble for stepping on him in retaliation.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

I seriously want a cat. It's been too long.


----------



## mahhi22 (Jul 14, 2009)

I never considered myself a cat person until I met a ragdoll. This is a friend's cat & he is just the most wonderful ball of floof I've ever met. Whenever I visit her, I ask if he needs to rehomed. I get the same answer every time: No!


----------



## moodii (May 24, 2012)

this is so cute 
i loved it 
and no wonder 
GSD are the best ..  
thanks for sharing


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

Zoe is great with our two cats...the older one will kill her for so much as sniffing and the baby eats in her crate with her every morning. She in return eats the babies head gently, lol


----------

